
Reddit Is Being Manipulated by Professional Shills Every Day - benologist
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/5une6u/reddit_is_being_manipulated_by_professional/
======
dbg31415
In other news, water is wet.

"If you aren't paying for it, then you're the product."

Facebook, Reddit, Google... they are all out to sell you.

